# Vă mulţumesc din suflet pe tine...



## Mallarme

Vă rog, îmi puteţi spune dacă această frază este corectă?

Vă mulţumesc din suflet pe tine şi părinţii tăi.


Mersi!


----------



## alitza

Nu, varianta corectă e:
"Vă mulţumesc din suflet, ţie şi părinţilor tăi".
"Pe tine" este la acuzativ, or verbul "a multumi" cere dativul.
Daca spui "te mulţumesc pe tine" nu înseamnă "Thank you" ci "I please you".


----------



## Mallarme

ohhh, te mulţumesc foarte mult ţie, alitza!!


----------



## alitza

Ok, I guess I wasn't very clear 
 "Te" este forma de acuzativ a pronumelui "tu", iar "ţie" este cea de dativ. Daca foloseşti verbul "a mulţumi" în sensul de "to thank", atunci vei folosi mereu forma de dativ " ţie, îţi, -ţi".
"Îţi mulţumesc foarte mult (ţie)". "Ţie" din final nu este necesar decât daca vrei sa subliniezi faptul ca îmi mulţumeşti mie şi nu altcuiva.
În schimb, daca foloseşti verbul "a mulţumi" în sensul de "to please smb", foloseşti doar forma de acuzativ "pe tine, te".
"Am făcut-o ca să te mulţumesc (pe tine)". (I did it to please you). 
Oh, and you're welcome


----------



## Mallarme

Omg , no, your explanation was fine the first time.  I understood it all but _somehow_ I _STILL_ made the mistake!  How embarrassing!  Thanks for explaining it again.


----------



## alitza

Sure, no problem. I'm glad I could help. And there's no need to feel embarassed. Your Romanian is very good. I'm actually surprised to find an American who speaks Romanian that well!! 
Alitza


----------



## parakseno

Indeed. You DO speak Romanian very well (better than some people who live in this country even).


----------



## Mallarme

vă mulţumesc amândurora


----------

